# Job work



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

Ekinbold corbels. Everything else I made. I'm not much of a carver


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow amazing work.


----------



## davidbard (Dec 30, 2012)

really great work


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

That is amazing, hope to have that type of knowledge someday


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm lucky enough to have people pay me to figure out. The hard part is figuring out what can't be done. That's when it's nice to have creative freedom.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Incredible work! Love the detail on it! Very unique job.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's some inwalls i did this week I've got 4.5" casing that goes around the outside 1/2 of the face frame. The inside angles back 18 degrees. Pain in the rear but fun


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

caliwoodmastergv said:


> The hard part is figuring out what can't be done. .


That IS the fun part if you ask me. Otherwise Woodworking gets to be monotonous if it doesn't flex the brain muscle.


----------



## spark0506 (Nov 8, 2010)

Great looking stuff....I really like your style and craftsmanship. Curves scare the heck out of me….maybe someday.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's the house I just started. 8k sq ft.


----------



## shopman (Feb 14, 2013)

Really nice work. What was your method for the curved rails and base in pic 2 of the bar?


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

1/8th strips and cerfing. As well as gluing up solid stock and routing the radius It was a mix. Depending on the trim, panel and hardwood I used.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

caliwoodmastergv said:


> Here's the house I just started. 8k sq ft.


What do people do in 8000 sf of house??????and that's ugly btw.
Whenever I go to someone's house like this, they talk about cleaning ladies and rooms they never use. 
They're just keeping up with the Jones.
Sorry your work is incredible, but people building houses like this are incorrigible. 

Waste of resources and waste of energy.....sorry rant over....good luck.

.....and I do love your workmanship.


----------



## shopman (Feb 14, 2013)

*size matters???*

We are currently doing a 10,000 sf house for a young couple. Man, wife and one kid. Each floor of this house (4) is more square footage than my whole house. Your right..its just too big and it feels very uncomfortable. Reminds me of Citizen Kanes "Xanadu" mansion.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

I do four to five 6 figure jobs a year. That's a lot better then 25 or 30 10k to 20k jobs. It's my niche 8000k sq ft = 2 months work. To each they're own.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

Flush inset with parting bead or small bone trim. Polar hardwood a1 clear coat white maple for guts.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

caliwoodmastergv said:


> Flush inset with parting bead or small bone trim. Polar hardwood a1 clear coat white maple for guts.


Poplar hardwood. Damned auto correct.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

Walnut library center section

Rift white oak bench seat Sits at the end of a bed. 

Paint grade desk unit.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow! Awesome stuff!!! Now I'm embarrassed to post anything I did....


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

Remember I get paid to play wood shop. The rift oak is for me. Wife made me make it so it felt like work.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

Current project. 60" hood. Paint grade. Flex trim is more difficult than wood. 

Also prefinished desk w/cork board and a window seat.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

Cabana kitchen paint grade flush inset with parting bead ( small bone trim) applied moulding door.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

Game room bar walnut. Library in walnut. Kitchen minus uppers. Got pushed to get the granite sensitive cabinets in. Walnut island


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

Misc pics.


----------



## :-) (Jan 18, 2013)

I've been staring at these images too long. I am in awe. Even if I wasn't into woodworking, I can say that I've always appreciated this kind of work. I want to be in a place where I can do even half of that one day.


----------



## caliwoodmastergv (Feb 24, 2013)

The right type of clientele is so important. Not only filthy rich but they have to have an appreciation for craftsmanship.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Simply amazing!


----------



## Jophus14 (Aug 21, 2012)

Your work is incredible. Beautiful work for beautiful spaces.


----------

